# It's our chat day today!



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello, I nearly didn't remember that it's our chat time today (thursday)! At 2 p.m. EST. I hope you can make it! See you there.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Susan, sorry I didn't get a chance to chat with you today. I hope that other members were able to make it on. I had to take my dog Daisy (german shepherd) in to the vets today. Emergency appt. She hasn't been feeling well and has an infection in her uterus. Now she has to have an operation tomorrow. I will try to catch up with you next week on the chat. Thanks for the reminder, you're so good.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Another reminder for this week's Fibro & CFS chat







Hi Weener, how is Daisy doing now? *Hope you and others can come to chat this thursday 25 April at 2 p.m EST. *I'm not sure if I'll be able to come - it depends on how the CFS is in the evening - but I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Everyone!Not sure I will be able to make the chat AGAIN. We have to pck up our son and move him to Madison. He has been hired by a company down there. He found an apartment this morning, signed the lease and drove back to our place tonight. So.....tomorrow we have to re-pack the trailer and cars so they are ready to go early Friday morning. If I have a break, I will try to make the chat, even if it's only for a few minutes.I swear, one of these weeks I will be there!!!














Karen


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

where is it?tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Karen, hope the move goes well!Tom, you can click on the 'chat' link at the top left of the page (under 'home' and 'bulletin board'). Or you can just go straight to: http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/chat.html Use your BB log in username and password.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

BUMP for today's chat: 2p.m EST


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

BUMPING for today's (Thursday's) chat at 2 p.m EST. Sorry I couldn't make it last week.


----------

